# Truth is Stranger than Fiction



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

she didn't like him. smart cookie. there was something about him she didn't trust.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

But she didn't growl at him when he came up to you and asked if he could take your pic, though, right?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Megora said:


> But she didn't growl at him when he came up to you and asked if he could take your pic, though, right?


Right. After he was done, she did a little. It was strange.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't let a teenager take your picture , they are more than likely to post something online about it. It's the new "thing" whatever it's called. As far as her growl who knows, dogs have a six sense.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

How creepy! You allowed them to take your picture?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds very strange to me, why would a group of teenagers want to take your picture? Dogs seem to have a sixth sense when it comes strange situations, Mercy was reacting to the oddity of it all. Trust her.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> How creepy! You allowed them to take your picture?


It happened so fast. I'll have to boost my courage to say no next time.


----------

